# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC numéro 179, ça va jaser

## Emile Zoulou

Je le sens, vous allez baver devant ce sommaire chargé et cette couv’ aguicheuse, qui va plaire à tous les râleurs professionnels de nos forums. Parce qu’on ne vous connait que trop bien, on sait que vous ne manquez pas une occasion de persifler.

Tout d’abord, on commence par les tests de Civilization IV : Colonization, de Simon le Sorcier 4, Mount & Blade, The Witcher Enhanced Edition, Worldshift et Anhk 3. C’est sympa, mais on est conscient que ce n’est pas suffisant pour satisfaire vos viles envies de moquerie. Continuons.
   Là, ça commence à devenir intéressant avec la preview de Fallout 3 par Omar Boulon. Cinq pages pour se délecter de ses impressions sur le titre apocalyptique de Bethesda et savoir ce qu’il faut en attendre. Alors il y a bien aussi Call of Duty : World at War, mais c’est pas un gros sujet à troll alors vous devez vous en foutre.

Le super héros de notre site web, Grand Maitre B, a concocté pour sa part un pavé Jurigeek de 10 pages pour tout savoir sur l’anonymat, la cryptographie et l’usurpation d’identité sur Internet.
   Enfin, un dossier pour faire le point sur la guerre entre sécurité dans les jeux vidéo et piratage. Et là, entre Securom, DRM et le piratage, ne me dites pas que vous n’avez pas de matière pour langue de pute-iser.
   Question Hardware, puisque vous commencez déjà à raler sur le forum: une sorte de souris à capteur de mouvement, la Gyration Air Mouse, une sorte de paires d'enceintes Hercules, une sorte de 9800 GTX et le test d'une sorte de ATI radeon HD 4670.

Mais, vous allez voir que  je vous ai réservé le meilleur pour la fin question mesquinerie : Half a écrit un papier !

   PS: En cadeau bonux, un booklet pour bien démarrer dans X3. Miam.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## carbish

Il va bientôt être temps de harceler ma libraire.

Surtout depuis que vous m'avez mis l'eau à la bouche avec X3. Pis The Witcher aussi!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hé hé hé

----------


## Brocoli Man

Si je puis me permettre, half avait déja écrit un PQ dans le dernier numéro. C'est juste que vous l'avez collé en rubrique DL mais c'est pas son bapteme du feu pour autant.

----------


## silverglandeur

Excellente couverture ...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Joli numéro.

Attention au retour de flamme s'il arrive en retard chez les abonnés: parce que nous faire un strip-tease comme ça sur le forum, pour au final nous laisser nous branlotter la nouille tout seul, c'est hard.

----------


## MrBumble

Pressé de faire un tit compte rendu sur NMA...

----------


## ElGato

Haha la couv'. Tout ça pour lui mettre un 2/10, franchement, était-ce bien la peine ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Accessoirement, avec une gross couv' Fallout 3 comme ça, vous n'avez pas l'impression de leur faire un peu de pub ? Malgré le sous-titre négatif...


Rah et 10 pages de Grand Maitre B  ::love::

----------


## tenshu

cryptographie ---> Chiffrement

----------


## El lobo Tommy

C'est pour accrocher le lecteur Monsieur Cacao !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi je pense qu'une couv' avec "Un papier de Half à l'intérieur", ça accrocherait n'importe quel quidam.

----------


## Ash

Heureusement qu'il y a la preview de fallout 3, parce que le reste de l'actualité... Vivement le mois prochain...
Note : Par contre la couv' est super belle.

----------


## Banky

ça c'est de la couv  ::wub:: , 
en en parlant vous allez les faire en papier un peu plus épais un jour ? ou je vais continuer de pleurer en rentrant chez moi parce que la couv à pas suporté son trajet en métro/rer

----------


## O.Boulon

> Accessoirement, avec une gross couv' Fallout 3 comme ça, vous n'avez pas l'impression de leur faire un peu de pub ? Malgré le sous-titre négatif...


Nan, j'ai l'impression que ça nous fait de la pub à nous et qu'on a peut être une chance grâce à ça d'abriter tes messages de débile pendant un mois ou deux de plus...

----------


## Ouaflechien

c'est un scandale, une honte. je m'insurge et râle a qui mieux mieux. Et même plus...

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Haha la couv'. Tout ça pour lui mettre un 2/10, franchement, était-ce bien la peine ?


Ouai mais bon faut attirer l'œil du chaland et vu la popularité du topic de fallout3 (qui pour moi soi dit en passant représente un peu le purgatoire) on est sur de toucher le geek lambda.
Puis bon, "le choc des photos" comme on dit hein.

----------


## znokiss

Ce canal est un Zangdar.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ce canal est un Zangdar.


Je préférai ce "Stendhal est un connard". Qui l'avait sorti celle-là ?

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Espérons qu'il sera a l'heure sinon je vais péter un plomb

----------


## Steack

J'ai vraiment hâte de voir les impressions de Boulon vis à vis de Fallout 3, même si on connaît déjà tous son avis  ::P:

----------


## Super_Newbie

> J'ai vraiment hâte de voir les impressions de Boulon vis à vis de Fallout 3, même si on connaît déjà tous son avis


"On y a cru mais il est cuit". Plus explicite, tu meures d'une balle de Gatling en mousse.

----------


## Silver

Mount & Blade ! Aaaah iiiiih uuuuuh !  ::o: 

Enfin une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne... si j'arrive à trouver un numéro de ce côté de l'Atlantique...

----------


## Steack

> "On y a cru mais il est cuit". Plus explicite, tu meures d'une balle de Gatling en mousse.


Et la prose, et les arguments mon ami: La plume des testeur de Canard PC et leur style d'écriture, c'est aussi ça que j'attends. Puis en plus qu'en c'est sur Fallout 3 par Boulon  ::lol:: 

Puis un sous titre ne suffit pas. C'est comme la note du test d'un jeux vidéo: Elle ne montrera jamais autant les réels sensations du testeur que le test au complet.

----------


## Télo

J'aime la référence à Jeanne d'Arc "vous m'avez pas cru vous m'aurez cuite" pour Fallout 3.

----------


## NitroG42

Bon, aujourd'hui j'ai acheté le nouveau pc jeux.
Je m'étendrai pas sur le magazine, que j'achète toujours d'habitude, qui me contentait vaguement on va dire.
Mais là, quand je compare tout le contenu du mag acheté aujourd'hui et que j'ai déjà lu, et celui du nouveau Canard PC dont je peux voir que la couverture pour le moment, ben je vais vous avouer quelque chose :
PC Jeux, c'est enfin fini pour moi, j'en ai ma claque.
Demain, je vais voir directe en kiosque si je trouve pas mon canard, par ce que tout les tests m'excitent terriblement.

----------


## Jolaventur

Il est sorti?

----------


## Nelfe

Mmmmh, test de Mount&Blade, j'ai hâte.

----------


## Jolaventur

> les tests m'excitent terriblement.


Tu devrais pas, ils n'ont pas testé Emma Watson
Tania Young à la rigueur et encore.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Rien concernant le hardware?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> "On y a cru mais il est cuit". Plus explicite, tu meures d'une balle de Gatling en mousse.


Arf ! C'est vrai que c'est fou mais c'est pas très commercial les gars, ça désamorce complètement la tension inhérente à la sortie controversée du bouzin "Alors alors ils en disent quoi ?
_ C'est ... NON !!
_ Ahhh !"



> Bon, aujourd'hui j'ai acheté le nouveau pc jeux.
> Je m'étendrai pas sur le magazine, que j'achète toujours d'habitude, qui me contentait vaguement on va dire.
> Mais là, quand je compare tout le contenu du mag acheté aujourd'hui et que j'ai déjà lu, et celui du nouveau Canard PC dont je peux voir que la couverture pour le moment, ben je vais vous avouer quelque chose :
> PC Jeux, c'est enfin fini pour moi, j'en ai ma claque.
> Demain, je vais voir directe en kiosque si je trouve pas mon canard, par ce que tout les tests m'excitent terriblement.


Mon pauvre ami on voit que tu n'as pas acheter un Joystick récent ...

----------


## Logan

Monsieur O. Boulon, votre preview de Fallout 3 qui, j'en suis certain, doit être d'une prose mémorable et remplie de justesse comme à votre habitude, a t'elle été effectuée sur PC ou sur console ( ou sur Mac ) ?

Bien cordialement.

----------


## mescalin

Et merde, j'ai plus un rond, j'ai utilisé mes dernier 5€ pour m'acheter des clopes ce matin  ::cry::

----------


## Murne

Quand je pense, qu'hier encore, en relisant le test de X3 par Casque, je me disais "j'achète pas sauf si CPC publie un guide de démarrage"... Y'a plus qu'à sortir les sous.  ::o:  Bon sinon... la couv' sent bon mais on verra ça quand on l'aura reçu.

----------


## Nelfe

> Rien concernant le hardware?


Et pourquoi pas des test de jeux console aussi  ::o:

----------


## jakbonhom

La couverture a une classe terrible. Bravo Zoulou  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Sur PC.

----------


## Spartan

> Il est sorti?


Pas vu ce midi...

----------


## Logan

> Sur PC.


Et merde ...

Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Bon allez on passe a la caisse sans faire d'histoire

----------


## Murne

Haha Zoulou a déjà édité la news pour le hardware.  ::XD::  Ça, c'est du journalisme total.

----------


## Logan

Ha et sinon, j'adore le "Auto distribué par la Poste apocalyptique" sous le titre.

Terriblement bien trouvé.  :;):

----------


## NicoloPicolo

toujours pas de version PDF  ::blink::  ::blink:: 

cordialement,

un être coincé au Texas

----------


## senturus

Colonization, Witch&Blade, Witcher EE, Fablvion...

J'avoue que ce numéro-là ce serait bête de le rater.

Allez, si 3 des 4 articles cités ci-dessus me plaisent, je m'abonne.

----------


## Lucaxor

La couv' est magnifique, et je le dis du fond de mon coeur délabré par la déception falloutienne.





> toujours pas de version PDF


LALALALALALALALALA 

Vite, aidez moi à passer à l'autre page avant que Boulon 
n'arrive! Et retirez tous les objets tranchants!  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

*la la la la la la la*

----------


## Gunzen-R

J'espère juste que les abonnés ne le recevront pas le 20, mais demain ou mercredi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## flbl

> Haha la couv'. Tout ça pour lui mettre un 2/10, franchement, était-ce bien la peine ?


Mais non, tu sais bien que dans le canard tous les jeux ont 6/10 et qu'il faut venir demander les vraies notes sur le forum. En même temps je sais pas trop qui est ce qui y croyait encore à fallout 3/10 ...




> cryptographie ---> Chiffrement


Ouep, j'ai vu ça aussi, ça en fout un coup à la crédibilité de ce connard de Stendhal.

----------


## Tazztcha

Laissez moi deviner, y'avait une promo sur l'encre rouge du à la vente aux enchère du stock du parti communiste et, en ces temps de crise il faut savoir saisir les bonnes affaires!

Sinon le dossier juridique m'emballe bien
D'autant plus qu'un candidat d'un star ac' avait usurpé mon identité (on a presque le même nom, ça a fichu ma vie en l'air...  ::P: )

----------


## dutilleul

> Nan, j'ai l'impression que ça nous fait de la pub à nous et qu'on a peut être une chance grâce à ça d'abriter tes messages de débile pendant un mois ou deux de plus...


Hahaha.....la loose.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Arf ! C'est vrai que c'est fou mais c'est pas très commercial les gars, ça désamorce complètement la tension inhérente à la sortie controversée du bouzin "Alors alors ils en disent quoi ?
> _ C'est ... NON !!
> _ Ahhh !"


Mais voyons mon bon monsieur, face à toutes les couvs que nous servirons tout les magazines Lambda ( Fallout 3 le test , Fallout 3 on l'a testé pour vous, Fallout 3 blablabla ) la couv  CPC a le mérite de titiller le lecteur qui voudra peu être en savoir un peu plus, lui qui est perdu dans l'océan de médiocrité que constitue la presse vidéo-ludique.
Le lecteur un peu curieux ne dira pas "Ahhh !" mais "Wabon pourquoi ?" et achètera ce scandaleux magazine !

----------


## NicoloPicolo

> LALALALALALALALALA 
> 
> Vite, aidez moi à passer à l'autre page avant que Boulon 
> n'arrive! Et retirez tous les objets tranchants!


Non mais eh oh là ! Dis donc ! Dediou !  ::P: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...9&postcount=21

Non mais ! eh oh quand même ! hein !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Nan, j'ai l'impression que ça nous fait de la pub à nous et qu'on a peut être une chance grâce à ça d'abriter tes messages de débile pendant un mois ou deux de plus...


 ::cry:: 


Tain je comprends pourquoi t'as choisi "pigiste en jeu vidéo" plutôt que "diplomate", comme taffe.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Parce qu'il ne fume pas.

----------


## Keul

Et les abonnés qui l'ont pas reçu demain, ils ont droit à une peluche gratos ? ::siffle::

----------


## L'invité

Au moins ce fallout 3 aura servi à faire des super belles couv'...

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

> Nan, j'ai l'impression que ça nous fait de la pub à nous et qu'on a peut être une chance grâce à ça d'abriter tes messages de débile pendant un mois ou deux de plus...


Omar Boulon, c'est un peu le Poischich de Gamekult !

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Très belle couv', et puis ça change des couvertures blanches. En fait c'est des paliers pour s'y retrouver dans sa collection, pas bête.

----------


## Caca Président

Nan Emile il fait les quatrièmes de couverture en ce moment (mon dieu celle du dernier numéro) ça peut pas être lui pour la couv!!!

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Nan Emile il fait les quatrièmes de couverture en ce moment (mon dieu celle du dernier numéro) ça peut pas être lui pour la couv!!!


Toi, j'te... j'te... j'te... J'te je sais pas quoi mais tu payes rien pour attendre!

----------


## Graouu

Euh le fallout c'est une preview gold ou béta ? (oui je sais l'espoir fait vivre)

Jolie couv en tout cas.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Omar Boulon, c'est un peu le Poischich de Gamekult !


Euh... Sans doute...
Mais sans Cnet en Backup.

----------


## b0b0

N'importe quoi la couverture, le monsieur il a que 4 doigts.

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Tiens tiens ... Half aurait fait un papier ...

Je vois absolument pas de quoi ça pourrait bien parler ...  ::rolleyes:: 


A mois que ce ne soit un scandale ! ::mellow::

----------


## 3k30

Superbe couv' les gars!
Et super idée aussi le mini guide pour X3, j'ai hâte. 
Vous êtes vraiment des super héros du journalisme total.
 :;):

----------


## manulelutin

Boulon qui violente Fallout3, et avec une couv' top moumoute en plus, ca va finir en apocalypse avec Bethesda cette histoire...

On va l'avoir not' putain de (3eme) guerre mon général  !  ::P: h34r::zomb:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Grand_Maître_B poursuit son ascension  ::): . Le voilà maintenant en toute lettre sur la couv' du Canard, et ça c'est la classe ultime.

Et si nous n'aurons droit qu'à une preview de Fallout 3, je me demande si la main tendue en couverture n'est pas révélatrice de la note sous-jacente - en tout cas, c'est comme ça que je l'ai interprétée instantanément  ::P: .

----------


## L'invité

> Grand_Maître_B poursuit son ascension . Le voilà maintenant en toute lettre sur la couv' du Canard, et ça c'est la classe ultime.


Et Half est même pas cité sur la couv' lui... Non en fait j'ai rien dit.  ::P: 




> Et si nous n'aurons droit qu'à une preview de Fallout 3, je me demande si la main tendue en couverture n'est pas révélatrice de la note sous-jacente - en tout cas, c'est comme ça que je l'ai interprétée instantanément .


Putain alors heureusement qu'ils ont pas mit cette image:

 :B):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Cette image pourrait signifier: "voilà ce qu'on vous met dans le fion".

Ou pas.

----------


## ERISS

Remets l'image dans le bon sens (180°).

----------


## Psk

La couv' est énorme !
J'ai hâte.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Bon, aujourd'hui j'ai acheté le nouveau pc jeux.
> Je m'étendrai pas sur le magazine, que j'achète toujours d'habitude, qui me contentait vaguement on va dire.
> Mais là, quand je compare tout le contenu du mag acheté aujourd'hui et que j'ai déjà lu, et celui du nouveau Canard PC dont je peux voir que la couverture pour le moment, ben je vais vous avouer quelque chose :
> PC Jeux, c'est enfin fini pour moi, j'en ai ma claque.
> Demain, je vais voir directe en kiosque si je trouve pas mon canard, par ce que tout les tests m'excitent terriblement.


Attends tu peux pas dire du mal de Pc Jeux comme ça, c'est super sympa quand t'as 10 ans d'age en plus ils se prennent vachement au sérieux les mecs. C'est marrant y'a 4 ou 5 ans, il me semblait que c'était 'achement mieux la presse vidéo ludique.

Putain j'arrive à troller à coté du troll, suis trop fort!

----------


## Say hello

Oh ****** celui là je l'attends depuis un moment!
Et 2 dossiers qui promettent pour le moment.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Plus que 21 numéros avant le n° 200.
Halalala qu'est ce que j'ai hâte. En plus on est le dernier mardi de la semaine, alors imaginez comme je suis tout fébrile.

----------


## titi3

CPC dans ma région j'ai du mal à le trouver  ::(:  ...m'ferais quand même plaisir de le lire  ::):

----------


## zurgo

Le public exige des nouvelles d'Ackboo.

----------


## flbl

Quand on est ab(and)onné, on est censé (ne pas) le recevoir à partir de quand ?

----------


## XWolverine

Y'a plus rien de sensé quand on est abonné  :;): 
Le distributeur, c'est fait, la Poste aussi, faut voir quel complot mondialo-franco-falloutien va nous mettre le CPC en retard, ce coup ci  ::P:

----------


## AgentDerf

Je suis abonné j'ai une chance de le retrouvé dans ma boite au lettre ce soir en rentrant chez moi? 

Ou c'est comme d'hab on va se prendre un décalage de 4 à 5 jours pour nous remercier de notre confiance?

Parce que c'est marrant au début mais si on le reçois toujours à la bourre ca va commencer à  être lourd....

----------


## Anax

Quelque chose sur eve ?  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, une majuscule.

----------


## Anax

Ca, c'est fait.

----------


## Solweig

J' aime bien les couv' en couleurs qui pètent, continuez ...

CanardPC est le pire des magazines à l’exception de tous les autres.

tchô.

----------


## Anonyme871

Il était pas question d'un test de *fable II* ? 
Sinon la couv, sans déconner, c'était fait pour vendre non ???

----------


## DarzgL

> Il était pas question d'un test de *fable II* ? 
> Sinon la couv, sans déconner, c'était fait pour vendre non ???


Le mag s'appelle Canard*PC*, c'est pas demain qu'ils vont faire le test d'une exclu console... ::rolleyes:: 

Et la couv', bah c'est pour attirer les geeks, comme (presque) d'hab'...

----------


## Solweig

> Sinon la couv, sans déconner, c'était fait pour vendre non ???


Je pense que le "public" de canardpc en a rien à **** de cette couv' qui, de plus, casse le suspens intense (comme l'a dit quelqu'un d'ailleurs ) en sous-titre. Quant aux autres ils bouffent du fallout 3 depuis des mois dans tous les autres mag',y s' en ***** aussi.
Pour moi c'est surtout un râle vengeur de l' équipe rédactionnelle qui veut crier sa rage à 100 000 exemplaires (je sais pas, hein, je dis 100 000 au hasard).

----------


## O.Boulon

Et puis, elle est kuand meme super belle, cette couv'... non ?
Purée, j'ai plus les K les accents circonflexes maintenant.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Totally.

----------


## DarzgL

> Je pense que le "public" de canardpc en a rien à **** de cette couv' qui, de plus, casse le suspens intense (comme l'a dit quelqu'un d'ailleurs ) en sous-titre. Quant aux autres ils bouffent du fallout 3 depuis des mois dans tous les autres mag',y s' en ***** aussi.
> Pour moi c'est surtout un râle vengeur de l' équipe rédactionnelle qui veut crier sa rage à 100 000 exemplaires (je sais pas, hein, je dis 100 000 au hasard).


C'est clair, apparemment, CPC est loin de l'avis des autres sur le coup de Fallout 3...
J'ai lu quelque part que PCJeux (je crois que c'est eux) a décerné un zoli score du genre 95 % à sa preview de Fallout 3 PC...

----------


## Anonyme871

> le mag s'appelle Canard*PC*, c'est pas demain qu'ils vont faire le test d'une exclu console...


Jette un oeil à la section "prochain numéro" du numéro 178...

----------


## Hiruma

> Et puis, elle est kuand meme super belle, cette couv'... non ?
> Purée, j'ai plus les K les accents circonflexes maintenant.




Franchement, je dirais même qu'elle arrache cette couv'...
C'est ma préféré depuis que je lis CPC, je dirais même...

Par contre quel tacle à la carotide pour fallout 3, je suis scié...
J'aimerais bien testé avant d'investir du coup...

Et j'ai beaucoup apprécié le papier sur le stupeflip !
Depuis le temps que je dis que c'est un bon groupe, je trouve enfin quelqu'un qui pense comme moi !
Enfin !

----------


## O.Boulon

Majuscules !

----------


## carbish

> Et puis, elle est kuand meme super belle, cette couv'... non ?
> Purée, j'ai plus les K les accents circonflexes maintenant.


Mais qu'infliges tu à ton clavier pour qu'il se rebelle comme ça?

----------


## Guest

> Le mag s'appelle Canard*PC*, c'est pas demain qu'ils vont faire le test d'une exclu console...
> 
> Et la couv', bah c'est pour attirer les geeks, comme (presque) d'hab'...


Bah si, et hier aussi...

----------


## DarzgL

> Jette un oeil à la section "prochain numéro" du numéro 178...


Autant pour moi, je n'ai pas pu me procurer le 178 ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

On testera Fable 2, parce k'au milieu des fariboles de Molyneux, contrairement à celles de Wright, il y a toujours un petit kuelkue chose.

Sans compter kue je suis pret à parier une sortie sur PC dans un an et demi.

----------


## Kierkegaard

No canard today, tragique instant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Sans compter kue je suis pret à parier une sortie sur PC dans un an et demi.


Enfin une bonne nouvelle  ::): 

Oui j'ai aimé Fable, j'assume. Et même si Peter est un mytho fini, ila toujours réussi à mettre des idées intéressantes dans ses productions.

----------


## Caca Président

> Et puis, elle est kuand meme super belle, cette couv'... non ?


Elle est tres belle en effet, qui en est l'auteur ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Monsieur Chat.

----------


## Anonyme871

Ha bha au temps pour moi aussi, je pensé que Fable II sortait sur PC en même temps que sur XBox.
Désolé mais avec un cpu1,73Ghz, je me tiens pas trop au courant des sorties (enfin, plus pour longtemps, niak niak)

----------


## Caca Président

> Monsieur Chat.


Merci pour l'info, durant un moment j'ai douté qu'un amateur de zombi à pompe en léopard en soit l'auteur, !!!  :B):

----------


## Jésus

> Et j'ai beaucoup apprécié le papier sur le stupeflip !
> Depuis le temps que je dis que c'est un bon groupe, je trouve enfin quelqu'un qui pense comme moi !
> Enfin !


Putain, déjà que j'étais pressé de le recevoir, mais alors, là , j'en peux plus. Je suis aussi fébrile qu'un cocaïnomane sous sevrage devant un demi kilo de blanche pure à 95%.

Stupeflip = best band evar

----------


## Tramb

Bon je viens de lire la preview de Fallout 3 par Marmot Bougon, et toutes mes craintes sont confirmées : un produit sans doute à peu prêt correct mais complètement lisse et banal, sans aspérité, et surtout une écriture plate.

Bon ben espèrons que l'avenir du jeu de rôles occidental sera plus souriant.  ::|:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Ils ont fait quoi Stupeflip depuis 2005 ?

----------


## Jésus

Ils sont partis chacun de leur côté, faire des projets, avec lofofora , simone elle est bonne, par exemple.

Et je crois que y'a un maxi qui est sorti y'a pas longtemps.

Mais sinon, rien de très bandant.

vu sur le myspace




> POUR LE MAXI C'EST PAS ENCORE PRET (ET PAS DE LABEL NI DISTRIB ALORS CE SERA UNDAGWOUNDE)..............tanque iou pour les nombreuses demandes de concerts mais j'ai pas envie de passer ma vie sur une estrade entre limoges et chateauroux, je ne suis pas assez exhibitionniste pour ça et puis c'est crevant et pis j'aime pas les chambres d'hotels et leurs photocops d'aquarrelles au mur.............................. stupeflip ça restera tjrs un disque, point................en tout cas, stupeflip n'est pas pret de refricoter avec le "bizness de la musique".........alors faudra etre patient les lapins..... ............... KEEP DA FAITH!!!!... SALUT FLIPPIEN ........................................... STUPEFLIP SITE: http://www.stupeflip.com.......................DESOLE JE NE PEUT PLUS AFFICHER VOS COMMENTS depuis fin septembre (chai pas pourquoi)

----------


## Brocoli Man

Je suis un peu décu d'ailleurs. Je les suivais du coin de l'oeil depuis le premier album mais ça n'a pas vraiment enchainé. D'ailleurs le dernier album était quand même très moyen.

----------


## zurgo

Argl, je viens de lire la preview de Fallout 3 by Boulon.

Je pleure des larmes de sang.  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(: 

Sur ce je retourne taquiner du Stalker CS.  :^_^: 

Ps : hey, Gringo, bienvenue dans le monastère du Stup (mieux vaut tard que jamais !!)  :B):

----------


## Hiruma

> Ils ont fait quoi Stupeflip depuis 2005 ?


c'est pas grave ça...
mais sinon, un deuxième album qu'est pas trop dégueulasse...

quand à la suite, c'est un peu dur pour eux because le second album s'est pas vendu ou presque et qu'une rechute dans les produits stupéfiants a fait qu'ils se sont pris un coup de pied au fesses pour sortir de chez sony bmg...

----------


## OlG-fr

Bon il est où ce CPC? les buralistes n'en savent rien en tout cas. Faudrait voir à ce que votre distributeur se sortent les doigts du fondement, le 15 c'est pas le 16 ou le 17...Nan mais  :<_<:

----------


## Jésus

perso, je le trouve pas mal le deuxième album, y'a des chansons vraiment bien dessus,  genre le west region's inquisitors.

----------


## bber

Bon qui a enregistré le passage de Boulon sur le mouv ? J'ai dut couper quand le journaliste lui disait "Donc vous ne conseillez pas d'acheter ce jeu" (ça parlait fallout3). Le contre Buzz médiatique lancé par CPC très fort  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je parie à 20 contre un qu'on va le retrouver en peepshow un de ces quatre.

----------


## bber

> Je parie à 20 contre un qu'on va le retrouver en peepshow un de ces quatre.


Oui mais là c'est pas drôle, il m'en manque un morceau  ::|: 
Je vais me consoler avec une grille de maux croisés a ma portée !

----------


## Jésus

Oh tiens, je viens de le recevoir, et je me suis jeté sur l'article de El Gringo sur Stupeflip. El Gringo, il à tout compris à la vie.

un peu de branlette, oui c'est mon blog.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Il parait même que Gringo il a inventé Stupeflip.
Mais moi je pense que c'est pas vrai.

----------


## malclavel

Dans l'édito il est question de la mise en ligne des anciens tests parus dans CPC: c'est un projet ou une réalité (mais j'ai beau fouillé...) ?

----------


## Toxic

> Dans l'édito il est question de la mise en ligne des anciens tests parus dans CPC: c'est un projet ou une réalité (mais j'ai beau fouillé...) ?


C'est pas loin du loin pour la webcam.

----------


## gwenladar

> Dans l'édito il est question de la mise en ligne des anciens tests parus dans CPC: c'est un projet ou une réalité (mais j'ai beau fouillé...) ?


Pas longtemps alors puisque c est en premiere page a droite par defaut
autrement c est la http://www.canardpc.com/test-jeux-video.html

----------


## Say hello

Bon sympa tout ça!
J'ai bien parcouru mon exemplaire de 'Renard Pastèque' acheté honnêtement en kiosque (j'ai dis acheté, pas piqué), j'ai vraiment accroché aux dossiers sur la protection/piratage et le dossiers jurigeek (un peu fastidieux à assimiler à certaines heures).  :^_^: 
Et moi qui comptait me mettre à X3:TC après le rebutage face à X2:TT ça tombe bien le petit guide!
Le test complet définitif de Fallout3 dans le prochain numéro donc?

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Monsieur Chat.





> Merci pour l'info, durant un moment j'ai douté qu'un amateur de zombi à pompe en léopard en soit l'auteur, !!!


FAKE. Zoulou est responsable et auteur de cette couv à 100%

----------


## kaverne

Bon ben moi j'aurais bien aimé le lire ce numero de CPC.

Seulement voila je l'ai pas recu ... j'ai bien attendu apres tout les problemes de routeurs mais la j'ai eu le 180 en temps et en heure.

Est il possible de regarder pour voir si y a pas eu un bléme ? Meme en retard j'aimerais bien le lire.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ecrit à abonnement@canardpc.com.

----------

